

Ask HN: Sifting through & making sense of browsing history? - prakash

I would like HN's recommendations for a browser plugin or something similar?<p>Here's my problem: Like most people, I browse a <i>lot</i>. I post some of the really interesting technology related links to HN, business related links to NewMogul(NM), and then there are other things I read that are interesting that I don't post or don't come under either HN or NM.<p>My history has a lot of great info, at least some of that would be useful to me in the future. Is there a good way to manage history? browsed links?<p>I could sift through history in Safari or FF, that would be cumbersome. I could bookmark everything or add it to delicious, that again is cumbersome. I started using InfoAxe, so that I can search through my history -- while that is a step better, it is less than ideal.<p>What do folks here recommend? Thanks!
======
yan
I always wanted to create an extension that would store history as a graph of
traversal and not a list of visited URLs. The link is what makes the web
powerful, I don't see why history doesn't share the same connected nature.

------
decadentcactus
Yeah, I was planning on making something for Firefox that tracked my Wikipedia
treks, because I wanted to keep track of pages I went to and when, but also
how I ended up there. It'd be interesting to see but also good for preserving
topics.

That being said I haven't even started it yet because I have so much on my
plate :( Also had a plan to somehow enhance the way bookmarks are stored in
FF, but I figured it was already covered by something like del.icio.us.

------
jonsid
Hi Prakash, this is Jonathan (from infoaxe).

Would it help if infoaxe tracked and made available to you all the urls you
have shared with friends in the past? infoaxe offers ways to share content
from your web memory (over email and to facebook) and we could archive and
show this ordered by time or something similar.

Email me at jonathan@infoaxe.com if you have other suggestions/questions.
Thanks for trying out the alpha!

------
pasbesoin
Slogger

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/143>

Scrapbook

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/427>

Both are configurable. Not sure whether they would achieve what you want, but
they are worth a look.

For myself, I use Scrapbook to save interesting pages for future perusal. This
is very convenient, and it can help limit the growth of large numbers of open
tabs and the resultant resource consumption and slowdown. Scrapbook also has
integrated search.

Scrapbook can be set to save every page visited, and to save a bookmark rather
than the entire page. I'm not sure whether the two can be combined.

HTH

P.S. Looks like Scrapbook is supporting Firefox 3, now. I'm still on 2 and so
don't know how that support is going. Earlier lack of support was one (of
several) compatibility issues that kept me back on 2.

